#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Verschoven sterpunt.

## Bert F

Hallo,
Ik heb drie verschillende impedanties die ik in ster schakel op een driefasig net. Echter zonder een nulgeleider.
Dan krijg ik en verschoven nulpunt (of verschoven sterpunt) hoe kan ik nu het verschil bereken tussen met nulpunt aan de secundaire van de transfo en het nulpunt aan mijn lampjes. 

Wie helpt mij uit de noot? Dank bij voorbaat.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Als je de impedanties kent kan je de stroom berekenen en dus ook de spanning die over elke impedantie valt.

Waar ik nu die transfo moet situeren is me nog onduidelijk...

----------


## Bert F

Graag had mij op de volgende manier wat verduidelijkt

http://www.expandctss.com/upload/ind...transfonet.JPG 

omdat men hier werkt met ongelijke impedantie weet ik het niet meer hoe kom ik aan de spanning tussen de twee aangegeven punten? Hoe aan de spanning over elke impedantie? Groeten.

----------


## jerre

Als je niet wilt rekenen kan je 't altijd even vectorieel uittekenen en met je lat meten, wil je 't weten moet je je driehoeksformules bovenhalen, juiste formules weet 'k niet meer precies, kan 't altijd wel ergens opzoeken (ver ver heel ver weg), maar als je 'n beetje wiskunde kan, kun je ze ook afleiden (of lijden indien minder)

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Hier een gifje met de gehele uitleg
http://joost.no-ip.com/lichtgeluid/asymsterpunt.gif
Het is echter wel niet de bedoeling om jou huiswerk te maken, want daar lijkt het me hier op.

----------


## Bert F

Je maakt hiermee zeker niet mijn huiswerk.
Zal even kort uit leggen waarvoor ik het volgende ga gebruiken. Al laatstejaars student moeten wij een gip maken (of een geïntegreerde proef) als gip maakte ik een lopende band tijdens het ontwerp proces ben ik op het gedacht gekomen om een TI net te gebruiken nu moest ik wel nog een systeem bedenken om dit te beveiligen (iets ipv een aardlekschakelaar)
De fase draden zijn bij isolatie fout gemakkelijk te detecteren nu nog de nul die moet worden gedetecteerd dus als volgt de asymmetrische belasting die eerst zonder nul werkte krijgt nu plots een nul (door een isolatie fout) door deze nul kan er dan een stroompje vloeien door het eerste continue verschoven sterpunt. Dit stroompje kan ik dan weer detecteren en op die manier alarm slaan voor eerste fout. 
Nu ik heb wel ooit gehoord over een verschoven sterpunt maar nooit berekeningen over gemaakt. Onder het motto van moet je niet kennen.
Daarom deze vraag. Je hebt me dus goed geholpen en daarvoor bedankt.
Als het schema af is wil ik het eventueel online zetten moest iemand interesse hebben.

Groeten.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik weet niet precies wat je voor studie doet, 
maar, eh, zullen we er ff vanaf blijven, voorlopig???

In een drie fasen motor zijn we altijd symetrisch aan het draaien. Hebben we de goede motor ( dwz voldoende vermogen, etc) dan kan er een thermisch pakketje voor, en klaar is klara. Beveiligd tegen overstroom en kortsluitstroom.

----------


## Bert F

Wacht even ik zou graag willen werken met een zogenaamd TI net 
Dus geïsoleerd vanaf de sec van de transfo 
Wat ik dus wil bereiken is dat ik als er een eerste isolatiefout optreedt gewaarschuwd wordt bij een tweede werken de zekeringen 
Dit systeem wordt vooral toegepast in bedrijven om te voorkomen dat machines onmiddellijk uitgeschakeld worden bij lekstroompjes. 
Een aardlekschakelaar wordt in dit principe niet meer gebruikt. (zou toch niet kunnen werken) 

Studie richting Elektrotechnieken sec onderwijs.

----------


## Gast1401081

welk stelsel maakt niet zoveel uit, je motorbeveiliging ( of thermisch pakket) schakelt af indien er te veel stroom loopt. Niet bij enkele milli-amperes, maar wel bij een substantiele overstroom. 

Verder ben je vast niet de eerste die dit wil, vandaar dat siemens, moeller-electric en telemecanique er al over nagedacht hebben, en er een kant en klaar systeem voor bedacht hebben.

----------


## Bert F

Mij even excuseren het gaat hier niet over een TI net (dit bestaat volgens mijn boekje zelfs niet) maar wel over een TNS   t staat voor centrale geaard n de massa van de verbruikers zijn direct met de geaarde geleider verbonden s staat voor séparé wat het franse is voor gescheiden    dus de nulgeleider en de fout geleider is gescheiden.

Het gaat hier ook niet om een motor beveiliging het gaat hier om een beveiliging om te detecteren of er een isolatie fout opgetreden is.
Dat ik niet de eerste ben die dit wil weet ik ook wel, en dat er al een aantal fabrikanten iets voor op de markt hebben gebracht eveneens. Maar ik ben een student en van mij wordt verwacht dat ik mijn idee op zo'n goedkope manier uitwerk (niet dat het zo duur zou zijn maar het moet door ons zelf bedacht worden). Spijtig wel dat we sommige theoretische zaken niet kennen.

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk , daar hebben we de aap uit de mouw. 

Dacht ff dat je een motor voor een lopende band aan moest sturen. Maar wie ben ik?
Verder blijft het feit, dat , als het een 3-fasen motor betreft, de nominaalstroom om hem aan t draaien te houden per definitie in de drie fasen evengroot is, maw het sterpunt zal altijd in het midden liggen.
Als nu de isolatie van 1 fase defect raakt : TNS : geen probleem, echter : de andere 2 fasen zien ineens 400V tov de behuizing. Maar dan nog blijft de motor draaien, en blijft het sterpunt in het midden liggen. Gaat nu van 1 van de andere fasen ook de isolatie defect : sluiting , en je zekering gaat eruit. 

Voor het (onwaarschijnlijke, want goed gedimensioneerde motor ) geval dat er 1 wikkeling gedeeltelijk uitbrand, (sluiting in je spoel, dus,) en je dus een lagere weerstand in je motorspoel gaat zien : meer stroom, en je thermisch pakket geeft na een tijdje de geest. 

Ik begrijp dus het probleem niet zo. Thermisch pakket ervoor, en klaar is klara.

----------


## Bert F

Ik ben nog maar eens tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik niet echt kan zeggen met welk net ik werk dus dat tns kan ook verkeerd zijn.
ik denk dat ik hier zelf een net en een foutopsporring aan het verzinnen ben?

Maar het volgende zou mijn heel probleem moeten schetsen 
ik ben misschien wat onduidelijk geweest communicatie probleem?

http://www.expandctss.com/upload/ind...veiliging3.JPG

----------


## Gast1401081

Hoe je het net gebruikt makt niet zoveel uit in dit verhaal, 
feit blijft dat er 2 storingen kunnen onstaan in een motor,  

1 sluiting naar de behuizing, 
2 sluiting in de spoel zelf ( worden er een paar wikkelingen overbrugd)

Beiden worden door het thermisch pakket gedetecteerd, en gemeld.

----------


## Bert F

Je hebt volledig gelijk als je zegt dat hier nog een thermische beveiliging bij in moet maar een terhmische beveiliging kan toch niet op lekstroom controleren ik sluit een motor aan maar ook nog andere monofasige verbruikers
En kan ik dan het systeem wat ik ontworpen heb gebruiken? (voor detectie van lekstromen)
groeten.

----------


## Gast1401081

t KAn wel, maar ik snap de hele doelstelling niet. Gewoonlijk wordt er 1x per jaar een megger opgezet, om de spoel te controleren op isolatieweerstand, en verder geen probleem, tenzij je in de medische toepasssing gaat...

----------


## Tiemen

*Het gaat hier ook niet om een motor beveiliging* 

Mooi. Genoeg over motoren dus. 

Verder bestaat IT net, niet TI net. In de industrie wordt inderdaad veel gebruikt gemaakt van TN net, al dan niet TN-C of TN-S. 

Als je een systeem voor "lekstromen" te decteren wil ontwerpen, maak dan eens een DUIDELIJKE tekening en een duidelijke uitleg, en dan kunnen we eens kijken wat er aan de hand is (stromen zullen altijd groot zijn, vandaar dat een gewone overstroombeveiling normaalgezien alle fouten eruit kan gooien)

Als je trouwens over 'een' net en 1ste fout, 2de fout spreekt denk ik toch dat je over IT net bezig bent. Dan zal een eerste fout niet tot afschakeling van het net leiden, wat een selectieve uitschakeling van het geheel kan tot het gevolg hebben (er moet altijd een technieker zijn die bij een eerste fout op zoek gaat naar die fout, want bij een 2de fout zou er effectief gevaar zijn, maar geen automatische afschakeling)

We hebben een ALSB (algemeen laagspanningsbord). Van daaruit wil jij je gebruiker voeden (doet er niet toe wat). Stel je gebruikt een TN-S net. Je moet de lengte en het soort kabel kennen, dan berekenen hoe je beveiliging ingesteld moet worden (magnetische drempel enz...) en de boel is in orde. Als het een motor betreft kan je eventueel nog een thermische beveiling bij je motor plaatsen (maar dit heeft niets te maken met het beveiligen van je kabel en/of andere gebruikers op die kabel)

----------


## Bert F

bedankt voor alle reactie ik ga nu alles eens deftig uit tekenen en zal dat dan binnen een paar dagen publiceren Groeten.

----------


## Bert F

Hallo,

Hier de beloofde uitgewerkte tekeningen. Ik bestudeerde hierin telkens 1 fout bij een fout dat de neuter aan de massa van de machine komt doe ik beroep op het verschoven nulpunt tussen mijn lampjes en de sec van de transfo om door mijn massa draad een stroompje te laten vloeien dat stroompje wordt gedetecteerd door DD waarmee ik ook mijn eerste fout heb.
Verder wil ik zeggen dat ik eigenlijk niet meer weet met welk net ik hier bezig ben ik denk iets door mijn eigen uitgevonden dat veilig werkt. Tot slot wens ik iedereen een gelukkig 2005. Groeten.

Ik hoop dat mijn linken werken moest dit niet zo zijn zeg het dan probeer ik er wat aan te doen.   


http://www.expandctss.com/upload/ind...oplossing1.pdf 


http://www.expandctss.com/upload/ind...ng%20fout1.pdf 


http://www.expandctss.com/upload/ind...ng%20fout2.pdf 



http://www.expandctss.com/upload/ind...ng%20fout3.pdf

----------


## Gast1401081

ben van mening dat nergens meer over gaat, ik dacht nog ff aan een ventilator-motor voor de rookmachines, op krachtstroom, en heb m nog ff laten staan. 

Maar er zijn een aantal geintjes niet duidelijk.

1 de toepassing van dit verhaal
2 waarom zou je in een zwevend net ineens de spanning van het systeem tov aarde willen weten?

neem bijvorbeeld een sluiting in je 1e spoel tov aarde. Het enige dat er gebeurt is dat het sterpunt 220 V tov aarde krijgt, en de andere fasen 380 V tov aarde. 
Nu ga je bij voorbaat tov aarde meten . Kun je dus net zo gemakkelijk de trafo weghalen, en een TT-stelsen nemen. 

Omdat dit een pro-licht en geluidsforum is , en we nu waarschijnlijk in de medische wetenschap -electro duiken krijg ik een neiging naar een slotje. Sterker nog, naar een prullemand-beweging. 

Kom nou eens met een goed verhaal, op de mail (in mijn profiel) want ik begrijp probleem en oplossing ff niet.

tot zolang slotje


edit : mail gehad van bert, met als belanrijktste reden 

citaat 
Waarom moet ik het verschil kennen tussen mijn sterpunt van mijn controle lampjes (dat een asymmetrische belasting is) en mijn sterpunt aan mijn transfo omdat op het moment dat mij nulgeleider (en die ben ik nu toevallig vergeten te tekenen op mijn schetsen) aan de massa is gekomen er een stroom vloeit tussen die twee punten (verschoven sterpunt dat dan terug in even wicht komt) en als daar dus een stroom vloeit dan weet ik dat er een isolatie fout is opgetreden namelijk dat mijn nulgeleider aan de massa ligt. 

Met andere woorden : we nemen een trafo, maken er dus een IT of TNS van , en de storingen zijn geheel legaal niet meer van toepasing.

Dit is echter 
a nogal duur, vermogenstrafos kosten eeen stuiver, 
b verboden, deze stelsels mogen alleen voor de gehele installatie worden toegepast. En niet hier en daar. 
c verboden, metalen aanraakbare delen moeten geaard zijn, zo niet potentiaal vereffend...


slotje blijft staan, ik haal morgen de niet relevante zooi eruit.

edit...

----------

